# New pull over



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just bought a new frabill aegis 2110 and was wondering if anyone else had one or sat in them and what they thought?


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

I'm curious as well....seems like and affordable option. Is yours the thermal top?


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Should be here this week . But yes thermal top . Seems like a great deal and not bad at 60lbs


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

What did you pay and where did you purchase?


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

399 and bass pro shop...got in on a 6 month payment only cost me 74$ a month for 6 months. I think it was 449 out the door with ice fishing line and shipping. I looked at a lot of houses but I really like the weight and "performance" for the price


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks pretty close to the trekker dlx I bought a few years ago. As for performance, urs is definitely lighter than mine. But as far as everything else it's a great shelter. Make sure u put runners on the bottom as the tub will wear through very quickly without them. Iirc I bought the Halifax kit and never had a problem. Great buy for sure


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

It's a little smaller then the trekker. My buddy has it and I feel it's just a little smaller then his but I'm happy with it compact and pretty sturdy. Only thing I don't like is the wind break bar is right in the middle of the back window. I'm gunna throw a set of skis on it instead of hyfax kit cause that is like 75$ and so is the cover and I want/need the cover. Overall tho nice shanty and can't wait to set it up in the day light and look at it today


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Which seats did you end up getting with the Aegis? I'm not really a fan of the trunk seats. I think you lose space in the sled cause of those. According to the specs on the Trekker and Aegis it looks like the Aegis is not as tall.


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

I got the jump seats . They need to be broke in alittle but they will work great ,15lbs a peice but the whole unit together is really light minus gear... it's deffanitly shorter but it's pretty roomy . Overall it's a great deal I think I looked at alot and this is a good price and not that bad to pull by hand ..the jump seats are nice and they slide together when u store it so it keeps things pretty square for space also because of the extra space under them I'm able to velcro the wind break poles up out of the way so they don't roll around..


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

If I were to buy that 2 man shanty that's the same seats I would of gone with. One of the few things that I love about Frabills 2 man shanty's is that if you were to fish solo you can just remove a seat and lighten the load. So if you think about it you have a 2 man and a 1 man shanty.


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

1 man shanty but xxl ...I will more then likely fish 1 person but like the fact that I can fish 2 and I have a hub if more wanna go...for the price I think I got a deal ..the seats have bags on the backs and it comes with the frabill pole holders ..


----------



## Colega (Nov 21, 2015)

I sat on an Aegis at Bass Pro, since I was in the market for a new shanty, and it was nice. It is shorter in height by a few inches (maybe 4) compared to the Trekker.Thermal dlx. The only thing I didn't like about it, was the seat felt like they rock a little when you lean back. I don't think is a big deal, and I'm sure it can be easily supported better. I think you got s good deal on it.


----------



## JCT (Nov 21, 2015)

Need some help from you Aegis 2110 owners please ! In the middle of assembly and can't figure out what to do with the four foot alum. Piece that has two elongated holes on each end. Nothing in the manual. Any help would be great !


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Are they the u-frame poles for opening up the tent?


----------



## JCT (Nov 21, 2015)

river rat78 said:


> Are they the u-frame poles for opening up the tent?


No. Those I understand. It's a four foot five inch long alum. piece about an inch and a half wide kind of shaped like a U


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

JCT said:


> No. Those I understand. It's a four foot five inch long alum. piece about an inch and a half wide kind of shaped like a U


You should have about 8 straight poles that you are suppose to attach to the corner bracket that you mount to the sled. Then you should have 4 u-frame poles that attach to those straight poles respectively. Then there should be some spreader poles for the u-frame. The spreader poles are to help you with lining up the velcro with the poles.


----------



## JCT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yep. Got all the poles figured out. Have this one piece I don't know what to do with. Not having fun anymore !! Guess I'll have to call customer service! Thanks a lot.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

JCT said:


> Yep. Got all the poles figured out. Have this one piece I don't know what to do with. Not having fun anymore !! Guess I'll have to call customer service! Thanks a lot.


Do you happen to live in Oakland or Macomb County? If so I could probably come over and help you out.


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Post a picture and I'll see if I can tell you I just put mine together this week


----------



## JCT (Nov 21, 2015)

Actually river rat I live in Iowa ,but thanks for the offer ! Will try to post a pic when the wife gets home. She's better at this techie stuff ! Was thinking could it possibly go inside the lip of the tub on the seat side for strength ??


----------

